# Mill vise question



## erparis (Jan 2, 2014)

My Series 1 BP table is flat. I purchased a Chinese milling vise (rotates 180). Bolted to the table the top of the fixed jaw indicates in across the x axis at .000. This is 6" wide. 
But when I indicate a parallel laying in the throat of the vise there is .005 from one side to the other. And the throat is where material bottoms out to me milled, so the top milled surface will be out the same .005. 
Is shimming with brass or stainless stock a good fix? 
If not what is the recommended correction? Will purchase a domestic vise in the future, but need to use this one at present. 
Thanks, Richard


----------



## pestilence (Jan 2, 2014)

If it was mine, I'd start looking carefully to see where the error actually is and correct that.  I'd remove the vise and indicate the base, then remove the base and indicate the vise itself (ignoring the jaws).  If the problem turned out to be the vise, I'd be really tempted to flip it upside down and correct the bottom side of the vise casting with a fly cutter or something, but only if I was absolutely sure the mill was perfectly trammed.  After I got the error with either the base or the vise fixed, then I'd fix the jaws too.

Maybe there's just a high spot on the vise casting and you can stone it down and then fix the jaws.

I consider that part of the fun of Chinese stuff


----------



## Stanshire (Jan 2, 2014)

Not sure if you are talking about indicating across the removable rear jaw or the area behind it. If the fixed (non-removable) part is not parallel with the throat bottom, sounds like the casting or machining of the casting is at fault. Shimming should help. I'd indicate the throat bottom and shim under the vise edge until you're happy. I wouldn't even worry about where the top indicates as the parallels or the part is resting on the throat bottom. 
I understand the difficulty in having to work with problem tooling until you can get something you're happy with.
As far as USA made goes, until I got my Kurt, I was using a Bridgeport vise. Don't even ask what a pain that was. BP should have been ashamed to sell that one.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 2, 2014)

excuse me I have long term brain damage- indicate the part on the vise and the hell with what the vise says...... long as its ridged its good.


----------



## Senna (Jan 2, 2014)

Try losing the swivel base and see what you get.

I find that those swivel bases are only good as paperweights or for holding down a shelf.

To GK, would be nice if a guy could just set his stock in the vise and have it indicate correctly without further shenanigans.


----------



## erparis (Jan 2, 2014)

All good food for thought. Will dissect it this weekend to attempt repair.
Richard


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2014)

erparis said:


> My Series 1 BP table is flat. I purchased a Chinese milling vise (rotates 180). Bolted to the table the top of the fixed jaw indicates in across the x axis at .000. This is 6" wide.
> But when I indicate a parallel laying in the throat of the vise there is .005 from one side to the other. And the throat is where material bottoms out to me milled, so the top milled surface will be out the same .005.
> Is shimming with brass or stainless stock a good fix?
> If not what is the recommended correction? Will purchase a domestic vise in the future, but need to use this one at present.
> Thanks, Richard



This may sound stupid but re-clean the table surface and the bottom of the vise.  Check for poor deburring, .005 can be easily corrected.  If it was mine I would remove the vise from the swivel base and feel if there are any rough surfaces and edges. If everything is free of dirt and burrs then the others have offered good advice.  Good luck


----------



## The_Crusher (Jan 3, 2014)

I have even taken the nut loose and just turned the vise around (360 degrees) on the base a few times and it will remove burrs and crud like that and wear down any high spots and then take it apart and clean it, put it back together and it will be spot on.


----------

